# DIY Display cases



## billmaca

Anyone know where I can get beading/framing etc to make a display case for a model fishing boat?or where I can get reasonably priced made ones, the only ones I've found on the net are asking £100+ for base 4 bits for the sides and the top,no glass, so I thought if I can make the model, might as well have a go at the case as well,

Billy


----------



## K urgess

There's some information in *this* thread, Billy, that may be of use.


----------



## kottemann

get a copy of loot or your local paper and look for second hand aquariums or terrariums. Lots of people buy them and then realise what an effort keeping fish and reptiles is and sell them. I got a huge one a couple of months ago with a cabinet and all the stuff to go with for 50 quid


----------



## billmaca

Thanks for the info lads , think I might just have a go at it myself, 

Billy


----------



## desperatedan

I have made a case from clear plastic sheeting that you can get from B&Q, it is a bit wobbly, but reasonably easy to cut. B&Q also sell profiled brass, aluminium and plastic which could make a good frame. I might do it that way when I finish my next model. The sheet cost less than £10 and I have made 2 cases from it, One is 70 cms long and the other 35 cms long, each about 25 cms high .....I am at work so I can't measure them.


----------



## miniman

Ive made cases for boats before, using perspex sheet and 90deg angle wood cornering. I used clear silicone to join it all up, then added tye wood, also using clear silicone. The base is seperate, so the model can be removed for sailing by simply lifting the whole clear section off vertically.


----------



## Shipbuilder

Click on "this" link in Marconi Sahibs reply above. Unfortunately, upended fish tanks & terrapin tanks tend to look rather like upended fish tanks or terrapin tanks. Take a look at one of my display cases in the link mentioned. Not all that difficult to make & not very expensive. Don't get perspex or acrylic from DIY stores, too thin & generally not all that good in quality with scratch marks added. Click on Miniature Merchant Ships below for some examples. Please note, the cases I build are only for my own models - I am not advertising. I use 3mm acrylic.
Bob


----------



## Shipbuilder

This is one of my home-made cases. It cost less than £10 to build!


----------



## Shipbuilder

And this is a slight variation for waterline models:


----------

